# A few finds from the flea market



## ACLbottles (Jan 1, 2016)

I went to the flea market yesterday for the last time in 2015, and I picked up three new additions to my collection. I think I did pretty well so I figured I'd post them here to see what you guys think. If anyone knows anything about these I'd love to hear more about them! First up is a Parfay soda from Thomasville, GA. It's got some staining, which I usually don't like but on this bottle I think it actually adds to it a little bit. The patina is lovely from the staining! The circle slug plate is embossed Georgia / Parfay (in script) / Co. / Thomasville, GA.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jan 1, 2016)

My next find is a quart milk bottle from Georgia. I usually don't buy milks, but this one was pretty cheap ($12) and it's from the small town of Warm Springs, GA so I decided to pick it up. I haven't been able to find anything on this online at all, anyone know anything about this one? I think it might be a rare one. The slug plate is embossed Barnes Bros. / Dairy / Warm Springs, Georgia. It's in near mint condition.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jan 1, 2016)

My third and favorite bottle of the three is this huge (27 oz) Click Cola bottle from Brooklyn. It's a nice blue aqua, almost ice blue color with an early crown top and it has a ring neck. It's embossed Click Cola (in script) / Bottling Co. / 142 King St. / Brooklyn, / N.Y. / Registered. I'm kinda trying to start a little collection of these Coke copycat bottles, so I'm pleased to add this one to my collection. Thanks for any responses and enjoy!


----------



## CreekWalker (Jan 1, 2016)

Those are great! I head up to Thomasville in the summer to visit family, and would love to dig one of those Parfay soda! If you need a Alabama or TN Coke copycat, PM me.


----------



## 2find4me (Jan 5, 2016)

Very nice copy cats, those are always my favorite. I pick up most milks I see as you never know which ones go for big bucks.


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 6, 2016)

the par-fay is a good one.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you all for the comments! CreekWalker, I'll send you a PM about those copycats you mentioned sometime.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jan 7, 2016)

Anytime, these are KOKE & My Coca. Oops, no,  these are.


----------



## jblaylock (Jan 8, 2016)

Not trying to derail this, but check out this copy-cat I saw this week. Too bad it was only half a bottle.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 8, 2016)

Man, you're finding more Georgia bottles out yonder than I am right here at home!


----------



## ACLbottles (Jan 10, 2016)

Wow that's a nice one jblaylock! That'd be an awesome bottle if it was whole. Did it have a city embossed on it?


----------



## jblaylock (Jan 11, 2016)

ACLbottles said:


> Wow that's a nice one jblaylock! That'd be an awesome bottle if it was whole. Did it have a city embossed on it?



Danville KY.  It it were the whole bottle, I would have bought it in a heartbeat.


----------

